# [solved] file system for an encrypted partition at an USB

## toralf

drive I'm wondering whether ext2 is sufficiant or not if I use that drive only for a backup of my data ?Last edited by toralf on Sat May 15, 2010 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

toralf,

Its a good choice as it avoids the speed and extra write penalty of a journal

----------

## toralf

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> toralf,
> 
> Its a good choice as it avoids the speed and extra write penalty of a journal

 thx

----------

